# So who is loving the snow in the GTR



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Who is on the road and who left it behind in the garage?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

On the road - great car for the snow if you are on winter tyres, provided you watch for people trying to take you out.

We have a steeply sloping driveway and the GTR breezed up it without a hint of slip last night. In contrast, my other half's XC60 on winter tyres was bit of a handful to get up there, but it is only FWD and it's a heavy old thing to drag up a hill by the front wheels.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I will be doing a 150 miles journey tomorrow in the snow. Running Pirelli P Zero's, any do's and don'ts???

I haven't had it long, so no experience in the snow what so ever?

Would I need to use 'Snow Mode?'


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I guess it depends on the road conditions. On those tyres if the roads are bad it could get a bit hairy, as it would in any car. The car's weight seems to help with grip and traction, but obviously doesn't help much when it comes to braking in slippery conditions. All snow mode seems to do is slacken off the clutches a bit, so take up is smoother, which helps when pulling away - if I remember correctly, it doesn't have any effect once you get to nomral road speeds (but I haven't used it for a few years). Worthwhile if you want to feed in power very gently to get out of a parking space or whatever when it's really glassy.

Good luck - just take it steady!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> I will be doing a 150 miles journey tomorrow in the snow. Running Pirelli P Zero's, any do's and don'ts???
> 
> I haven't had it long, so no experience in the snow what so ever?
> 
> Would I need to use 'Snow Mode?'


Defo use snow mode & brake & corner with plenty of room. You could be the best driver in the world but there are some right tits out there.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers Mick & GoldGtr...

Probably another 'stupid question' from me....

I tried turning snow mode on the other day but it didn't seem to light up??? is there a particular way of activating it???


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Snow? What snow? Everyone made it to work whilst it was pretty clear and within 2 hours it's like this haha.

I have bald tyres, just had my MPSS arrive... just need to get there to get them changed now!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Cheers Mick & GoldGtr...
> 
> Probably another 'stupid question' from me....
> 
> I tried turning snow mode on the other day but it didn't seem to light up??? is there a particular way of activating it???


You have to be in automatic mode, can't do it in manual mate.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> You could be the best driver in the world but there are some right tits out there.


This is why it stays in the depot.
Other than I don't like caking it it muck/salt etc...

I specifically bought a capable 4x4 car (which is now on winter tyres) for when I can't see the point in using a 600bhp supercar.
It's a lot cheaper to fix in a prang too if some berk hits it.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Cheers Mick & GoldGtr...
> 
> Probably another 'stupid question' from me....
> 
> I tried turning snow mode on the other day but it didn't seem to light up??? is there a particular way of activating it???


Have you tried holding switch down for few seconds ??

Won't be taking mine out, mainly because of other tits on the road !!!!


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

snow is ok but had a massive brown trouser moment turning right at a junction onto some ice a couple of years back when I ended up sliding at 45deg angle for about 20 metres at all of 5mph with ABS going berserk and doing absolutely nothing to actually slow the car.

What caught me out was a) the completely invisible ice and sheer quantity of it b) the car leaving snow mode when switching to manual ie as soon as you move off if you always drive in manual - I had just switched it on 30secs earlier when I started the car and the snow mode light is not in your line of sight...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine won't see snow, Dunlops in snow would be pointless. If I need to use a car it will be the Scoob with full time 4WD.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm at work with mine in the carpark, it will be an interesting drive home with well worn Dunlops on it!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I can now finally try out my Blizzacks in their natural habitat.

They'd better be good as they've been all round crap so far.

Tally ho!!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 12, 2011)

Does my MY11 have a snow mode? i can't see it in the manual? just says put it into 'save' mode and turn off ESP if necessary.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

we've had snow up here and its been great fun.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

In my lads FWD Ibiza with Winter tyres, so stopping, traction is ok - amazing the pratts that insist on being all over the rear bumpers still.
Gaymans consigned to the drive and GTR in nice warm garage


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No way I'm not having someone else smash into my car!
Friend had a car crash into them last year as they couldnt keep the car on the right side of the road.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Mines staying at home while theres snow about,not that I use it in the day anyway.More concernened about someone driving an old banger carelessly skidding into me than anything else.


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Took the wife's car this morning - my god the standard of other driving is awful.

Impatient undertakes, rushing up hills behind people and then getting stuck as they can't seem to gain traction at 7000rpm.

Just terrible.

GTR is staying tucked up at home away from the idiots!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well if its snowing heavily like this I wouldn't normally take the GTR out - not that I treat the GTR as a garage queen but more of a fact that I'm afraid other people might bump into her!

My car is currently safely tucked away at Litchfields though...


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I have this really bad urge to video the BOTL launch on the ice, there's no one around, i don't think i can get it up to temp though haha.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Not much snow here. GTR is going nowhere in this weather


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Horses for courses ! I'll be using Scooby Forester in this stuff


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Started out this morning from the Cotswolds in my Audi 3.0 TDI Avant Quattro with winter tyres fitted feeling somewhat smug.

Smugness dissapeared within 1 mile of home on the A361 Burford Road when I saw a massive queue ahead and then a BMW 5 series heading for me sideways. Managed to move quickly off road towards ditch and he missed me and hit the car behind. Several people helped me out of the shallow ditch, no damage, and I sheepishly turned round and went home again.

GTR safely under wraps in the garage after being on display at the Autosports Show. I do use it all year round but today thankfully I left it in the garage. Had I taken it, it would not have survived the ditch and the story would have been totally different.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I ve stayed indoors watching it all going on outside! I may turn the heating up alittle more, I m getting chilly watching the snow fall : )


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mines currently tucked up in the warm as I use the shed during the week. However my baby is coming out to play tomorrow. Hopefully the snow won't be too bad where I am  she see some snow last year and did really well to be honest, although I appreciate its other road users that you have to worry about most of the time :chairshot


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

buzzysingh said:


> Snow? What snow? Everyone made it to work whilst it was pretty clear and within 2 hours it's like this haha.
> 
> I have bald tyres, just had my MPSS arrive... just need to get there to get them changed now!


love itt !!!!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Took the short commute to work today in mine in the dry, left lunchtime in fairly decent amount of snow, got new dunlops on which had no right to get traction but did remarkably well. Snow mode for pulling away was great and the car behaved impeccably.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Had some bellend in a lorry going to fast around a roundabout getting wild understeer and heading stright at me - he starts waving at me to pull out quick!:nervous: Luckily the 4wd on this car is great off the line even with Dunlops so managed to put the traction down to avoid him. Had I been in the wifes rwd lexus it would have been nasty...

Snow mode on 09 and 10 plate cars only works in auto.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Took it out had a lot of fun sideways, then got a little over confident and curbed a wheel.
That'll teach me.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tested the winter tyres on the way home...

Yeti on Winter Tyres.mpg - YouTube

GT-R tucked up save and sound... :thumbsup:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

There's no doubt I'd have loved driving in the snow in my GT-R today, but sadly I don't have one as the dealer I went to yesterday didn't want to sell me his, very odd.

Had to drive about in the Atom instead, which to passers by must have seemed equally odd.

Looking forward to contribute when someone actually sells me a car


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Tested the winter tyres on the way home...
> 
> Yeti on Winter Tyres.mpg - YouTube
> 
> GT-R tucked up save and sound... :thumbsup:


nice of you to offer assistance at the end and it seems the winter tyres coped very well indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> There's no doubt I'd have loved driving in the snow in my GT-R today, but sadly I don't have one as the dealer I went to yesterday didn't want to sell me his, very odd.
> 
> Had to drive about in the Atom instead, which to passers by must have seemed equally odd.
> 
> Looking forward to contribute when someone actually sells me a car


Atom + snow = too much fun I'm sure :bowdown1:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Atom + snow = too much fun I'm sure :bowdown1:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Legacy on snow tyres for me. Then I take all the hilly back routes where few dare to go in the snow. Getting back onto the few bits of busy road on my commute is indeed a scary experience. That is also what makes me not use the GTR. The way people slide towards you is scary, and I bet the insurance claims and repairs would be a nightmare with people "suddenly losing control" when the reality is they are on the wrong tyres and don't know their own limits in low friction conditions. It is stressful to second guess other drivers at every junction or corner. Give me a back road in the Legacy with deep snow and I'm in heaven though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Exactly what I do.

A5 on Dunlop wintersport 4d.

I ave been testing their limits consistently. I forget that they do slide still and are not god, just a lot better than summers or all seasons.

I've been bleeting on about winter tyres to everyone in my family for years. We've now all got them.

My sister got to finally use them in anger yesterday on her 350 slk.

She range me up stranded at the bottom of her road.

They work a lot better on compacted snow but a fairy steep hill and sheet ice and short of studs or spikes, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


>


:bowdown1: and it has a sledge for anyone crazy enough to want a go :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


>


Awesome work mate :thumbsup: I bet that was a right blast lol.

Good luck with your GTR search mate.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Exactly what I do.
> 
> A5 on Dunlop wintersport 4d.
> 
> ...


I also have an Audi but a new A4 Avant Quattro with Michelin Alpine winter tyres. They are fantastic but it's the other drivers that cause me issues. I can get where I want but even winter tyres won't let me drive over other vehicles.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

My one was washed & tucked away in the garage, will have to carry on with running it in after its all cleared up.

Glad it is, as some of the driving I have seen has been terrible in these conditions. Must say the x5 has not let me down so far on Michelin diamaris tyres.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Tested the winter tyres on the way home...
> 
> Yeti on Winter Tyres.mpg - YouTube
> 
> GT-R tucked up save and sound... :thumbsup:


Is that a mirror Cam? I have them for my cars. Very good.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

cant see the point in using a big powered expensive car in the slippery stuff unless you want to court trouble or have no choice but to use it.

if some other goon loses control of their motor and wallops yours then sure the insurance will fix it but then your motors gonna be on the hitlist which aint too good for future selling power lol

il be dragging the cheapest crappiest pulsar I have out and using that.
if some twat hits that then they will be doing me a favour as itll be a write off

my big black babys staying off the road till the fluffy stuffs gone


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine see a little of the white stuff today and performed wonderfully :clap: I popped down to the Pistonhead meet at Team Hards (touring car team) and couldn't bring myself to turning up in the shed lol. 

To be Ibo est the main roads were clear, in fact they had less traffic than normal so all was good. My own road was very snowy but nothing the big old girl couldn't handle. Now for the clean up detail :bawling: I feel a wheel removal sesh coming on lol.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Is that a mirror Cam? I have them for my cars. Very good.


It's a Blackvue drive recorder.
Have them in all my vehicles. (and fleet ones too)


----------



## Mr Micra (Oct 9, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> There's no doubt I'd have loved driving in the snow in my GT-R today, but sadly I don't have one as the dealer I went to yesterday didn't want to sell me his, very odd.
> 
> Would you like to elaborate ? Sounds like a dealer I'd like to give a miss in my search!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I opened the garage door, car didn't look best pleased.

I closed the garage door.

My daily is a Disco 4 and it's fab In this weather and really wouldn't want to drive the gtr in saltwater so it'll not move now till march.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr Micra said:


> DonnyMac said:
> 
> 
> > There's no doubt I'd have loved driving in the snow in my GT-R today, but sadly I don't have one as the dealer I went to yesterday didn't want to sell me his, very odd.
> ...



Here's my post from PH -

I've read bits of this thread in the past and found some of the dealer 'sales' techniques a little odd, until yesterday that is.

So, the coming snowmegadon has been splashed all over the media for a few days and I'm thinking it's time to get a 4x4.

Check with the misses, shall we get a 4x4 before it snows at the weekend... yes honey, great idea she says, groovy, I now have permission.

Excellent, start looking at GT-Rs in the classifieds.

Found an adequetly priced black/black late MY09 with Nav from a dealer, so might be able to offload the Maserati GS LE to him as well, good, good.

Made an appointment to see the car, an hour and a half away; took the other half with me so she could drive the Maser home if we couldn't agree on a trade in price.

Looked through the paperwork, all services present and correct bar a warning of 8 gearbox overheats, not to worry it's had an interim and a big 36k service since then, so we're still on track.

Dealer principle comes in from the Gym and we make small talk, transpires one of his mates was the one who stiffed me on the Maserati sale, not the pre-agreed wheel colour, knackered tyres and suspension but I digress and he backpeddled, so not the best start, but I'll still be driving home in a GT-R, so who cares.

So what price can I get for the Mas? Better to offload it to the dealer at -£1.5k so I don't have to bother with selling it myself, dealer came up with a price which wasn't outrageous but less than I was hoping for for a LE (but they're all Limited Edition he says - oh yeah, that's why they're called limited) so decided to keep hold of it, she can drive it home.

So you'll be financing the GT-R then? Nope, I'll pay cash for it - I think this is where it started to go wrong.

I thought the benefit of buying from a dealer is that you get a warranty, transpires not, 'if the engine blows in the first three months, we'll stand by it' but the rest are wear and tear items - err, the gearbox, suspension are wear and tear and not covered at all, not even if they go pop on the way home, yep, just the engine is covered.

Okie, cokie, I'll put a Litchfield warranty on it as the 8 gearbox warnings are a worry, comes in at £1200 maybe I can get the dealer to meet me half way.

£38k that's the price, there's no margin in it.

Okay, okay - let's take it out for a spin then...

I've got 5 cars to move to get it out (well it was two and one was mine) so if you want to sign paperwork now I'll get the lad to take it off the forecourt (his front yard) are you going to do a deal now he says.

Erm, let me think, no.

Silence ensues, I leave, somewhat perplexed I'm driving home in a Maserati and not racing my misses back in a GT-R.

Weird. But I did have fun in the snow today, just thought it would be in a GT-R rather than the Atom.

Not the dealers most sterling performance, that's for sure.

I still have £40k burning a hole in my pocket though, want to sell your GT-R?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> Here's my post from PH -
> 
> I've read bits of this thread in the past and found some of the dealer 'sales' techniques a little odd, until yesterday that is.
> 
> ...


I suggest you go to a different dealer mate.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't want to take this any more off topic, but Donny mate I never experienced anything like that when shopping around. I'd just walk and take your hard earned cash else where mate 

Loads out there and I'm sure another dealer will bit your hand off for cash :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> I don't want to take this any more off topic, but Donny mate I never experienced anything like that when shopping around. I'd just walk and take your hard earned cash else where mate
> 
> Loads out there and I'm sure another dealer will bit your hand off for cash :chuckle:


I did from Wessex Nissan - they wanted Bank statements! Made a point of going back in and saying Id bought one for cash and the Misses a new Sharran, and me a new Prius instead of the Leaf - Idiots.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> It's a Blackvue drive recorder.
> Have them in all my vehicles. (and fleet ones too)



Ahh ok I may try one. I use the China Mirror ones and they are really good. Do you have any samples of its Night capability?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

What muppets, take hard earned cash and spend with dealer who gives a sh1t.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DonnyMac said:


> Here's my post from PH -
> 
> I've read bits of this thread in the past and found some of the dealer 'sales' techniques a little odd, until yesterday that is.
> 
> ...





http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173453-good-deal-something-avoid.html


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Ahh ok I may try one. I use the China Mirror ones and they are really good. Do you have any samples of its Night capability?


Here is one of my vids.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaudpY0opTw

If you can get my other vids via that there are track days, me being rear ended in my City car (also at night) and a few others.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

No way was i going to takr the GTR out in the snow. So, I swiped the Disco 3 off the wife and drove that. Stick it in sand mode and floor it. Snow flying everywhere... lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Worth remembering that although improved traction of 4x4 gets you going, you need the right tyres to stop. 
As this 2000kg plus 4x4 driver found out...

Merc ML out of control. - YouTube


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

me messing about in mine


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

dominic1 said:


> me messing about in mine


Lol at the first bit when you nearly went into the container


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i did have a little moment, but there was a bit more space than it looks


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry if it's been posted before,but I couldn't resist to share this at this topic:
Nissan GT-R versus Snow - YouTube


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, he pulled it out of a parking space, my hero

I was expecting so much more.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Was expecting this:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

GT-R has been very impressive on the DSST CTT tyres, it has amazing traction. I finally discovered the limit in snow today - the ruts are about 6-8 inches deep and that is when the flat underbody becomes a disadvantage as it temporarily 'beaches' the car and the tyres start to spin on the compacted snow in the ruts! Easily overcome by reversing down the road though, lol

I actually find normal mode better than snow mode when driving as snow mode induces too much wheel spin and things start to go sideways very quickly.

Protegimus


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Wow, he pulled it out of a parking space, my hero
> 
> I was expecting so much more.


+1 Launch control would have cleared the snow in style.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Who is on the road and who left it behind in the garage?


Don't be daft, both mine are wrapped up warm and kept in the garage especially with the snow and the dick heads driving in it !!!


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

Steve said:


> dick heads driving in it !!!


Good point :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

In the last week I have see 2 cars being run into from behind, a woman lock up and go into the kerb and I have nearly killed myself on the bloody pavements which are now more dangerous then the roads ! LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> dick heads driving in it !!!


Some people have to work and can only use the car to do so. Not all are Dick Heads, but I suppose that you suppose that I am supposedly one


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Calm down dear, but if the cap fits ................................. 

Oh I work to, just don't take the GTR's out in this God forbidden salt, pot hole, infected weather !!

No. Of course I wasn***8217;t implying anyone on here is a Dick Head err well not until the Japan Trip, but that's another story.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not taken it out in this year's snow, but this is the vid I made 3 years ago in an NEC car park:





And this is the outtake when it got stuck, but switching to Snow mode pulled it out. I disagree that Snow mode engenders more wheelspin. On the contrary, it softens the clutch take up and throttle response to make wheelspin less likely.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> ... I disagree that Snow mode engenders more wheelspin. On the contrary, it softens the clutch take up and throttle response to make wheelspin less likely.


I wouldn't disagree about getting going from a standstill - that is what snow mode is for after all.
The difference is I've been driving it in ruts formed in 6-8 inches of frozen snow up and down a hill, not tootling around a car park and in these circumstances better traction is obtained by leaving it in normal mode. It's better for others to know that rather than stick it straight in snow mode and go sideways ...

Protegimus


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

DonnyMac said:


> There's no doubt I'd have loved driving in the snow in my GT-R today, but sadly I don't have one as the dealer I went to yesterday didn't want to sell me his, very odd.
> 
> Had to drive about in the Atom instead, which to passers by must have seemed equally odd.
> 
> Looking forward to contribute when someone actually sells me a car


Someone sell this man a GTR so he can start entertaining us. This has to be one of my favourite stories, brilliantly narrated. Genuinely made me laugh out loud. 

Ariel Atom: deciding when to drive home - PistonHeads


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Superb story!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Austin said:


> Superb story!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## sticker (Jan 27, 2013)

*What's snow?*

Come and live in Tenerife. No snow here (if you exclude the volcano at 3700m, but you need more than 4WD to get up that!). Wall to wall sunshine and 25C as I write.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Bugger off


----------



## sticker (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry about that. But nothing's perfect. It'll be 26C tomorrow. Sunshine will be the same. mind.


----------

